# [SOLVED] Call of Juarez Bound In Blood Crashes on first level.



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

Hi, whenever I try to start Call of Juarez (2): Bound In Blood, it crashes after about two seconds of loading the first level. I have tried everything including:

Running the installer as admin
Starting the game as admin
Assuring that audio is set to 41khz in control panel, not 91, as this caused problems for some
Trying to run it in compatibility mode (which doesn't work for anything on my Windows 7 Beta)

I am running an OCed CPU, but it's stable in Prime95 and Crysis. The video card is not OCed. There is no noticable artifacting in any of my games, and my PC passed a Prime95 stress test that ran for about 4 hours.

My specs:

Windows 7 (x64) Beta
Phenom 2 X3 705 2.5GHZ OCed to 3.00GHZ (it's a locked multiplier cpu, so I can't get an impressive OC out of it, I have to stick with changing the reference clock)
PowerColor Radeon 4850 625MHZ core, 995MHZ memory
A Philips SPD2413P ATA DVD-RW drive, never had read/write problems before

An unknown WesternDigital drive, I bought it a while ago, but I forget the model, SiSoft Sandra was no help finding the model, but I do know it's specs:

SATA2, 8MB Cache, 7200 RPM 98% total health from S.M.A.R.T readings.

All temperatures in the case are under 60, even at 100% load.

It's really bothering me as I was looking forward to playing this game, but I've got nothing else to do, as stupid steam won't let me enter online mode without being online (epic fail :upset, so I can't play my other games.

Before anyone asks, this is a legit copy, no "No DVD cracks" or any mods/tweaks.

The disk has no visible scratches or smudges. Just in case though, I tryed giving it a little clean with some 90% isopropyl alcohol, still no fix.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: Call of Juarez Bound In Blood Crashes on first level.*

Hello GetOutOfBox,
could you please post your PSU model, wattage and amps under the "+12V" line


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Juarez Bound In Blood Crashes on first level.*

hec HP585D
585W
2 12V Rails
12V(1) 20 Amps
12V(2) 19 Amps

Couldn't find the watts under the 12V rails, but here's a link to manufacturers page:

http://hecgroupusa.com/products/switching-power-supply/retail-power-supply/hp-585dr/

I know its a cheapie PSU, but I run Crysis, Oblivion, Burnout: Paradise, Warhead fine, no artifacts.

I have not been experiencing odd crashes or restarts, and all components seem to have enough power.

I have tried playing without an OC, and still had the same problem.


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Juarez Bound In Blood Crashes on first level.*

I'll describe the crash in a little more detail:

I'll go to story mode, it'll load and everything while some guys telling you all his problems, than the game will ask who I want to play as, I choose, the game loads for 1 second, then starts, everything appears normal and I can walk around for about 2-5 seconds, than the game suddenly freezes and everything gets a weird red outline, almost like looking at it using an infrared camera. No I'm not dead in the game, the game refuses to exit, all I can do is ctrl+alt+delete and close the proccess.

An odd thing I noticed when trying to fix the problem is the game starts at "below normal" priority, but when I set it to normal or above normal nothing different happens. It still crashes.


----------



## GetOutOfBox (Oct 17, 2008)

*Re: Call of Juarez Bound In Blood Crashes on first level.*

Never mind I fixed it. Re-Flashed the video cards BIOS, and the game worked.


----------

